# Cat food in UK supermarkets.



## littlepinkbetta (Feb 23, 2017)

Hiya, 

I was just wondering what the best kitten and cat food options are in UK supermarkets. 

I have seen the thread about Zooplus foods which I think is great, however I was wondering if there is a decent option that is easier to get hold of. I don't have a problem with ordering online but I find it much easier to go to a physical shop - its a personal preference. 

I have a Morrisons and a Tesco local to me which seem to have a good selection but I don't know where to start!

Thanks in advance


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Lots of UK supermarkets are beginning to stock better quality cat food like Lily's Kitchen and Applaws.

Although one of the cheapest brands around is also one of the better ones ! - Butchers Classic for cats - no grains and no sugar with a reasonable meat content and virtually all supermarkets stock it !


----------



## Nicholas86 (Feb 5, 2015)

Bertie'sMum said:


> Lots of UK supermarkets are beginning to stock better quality cat food like Lily's Kitchen and Applaws.
> 
> Although one of the cheapest brands around is also one of the better ones ! - Butchers Classic for cats - no grains and no sugar with a reasonable meat content and virtually all supermarkets stock it !


Just seen there new design tins looks nice


----------



## littlepinkbetta (Feb 23, 2017)

Bertie'sMum said:


> Lots of UK supermarkets are beginning to stock better quality cat food like Lily's Kitchen and Applaws.
> 
> Although one of the cheapest brands around is also one of the better ones ! - Butchers Classic for cats - no grains and no sugar with a reasonable meat content and virtually all supermarkets stock it !


Oh perfect! Thank you for the fast response, I have also seen the butchers one in Aldi which is great!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Just don't buy too much Butchers at first, in case your cat doesn't like it. None of mine will eat it.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

We buy Lily's Kitchen from Morrisons , the cat loves it !


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

chillminx said:


> Just don't buy too much Butchers at first, in case your cat doesn't like it. None of mine will eat it.


Yes I wouldn't go quite as far as saying it's a 'good' food. 
Natures menu might be an option to try, both the original and Country Hunter ranges. Hi Life also has some good options, watch out for the complementary products which should only be a small part of diet.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Sheba Fineflakes is another ok option, the foil trays seem more popular than the pouches. It is fairly low carb and seems to suit cats with a sensitive digestion. You can often find it 3 for £1 in pound shops.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I particularly agree with PP's recommendation of Country Hunter - the plain Chicken flavour is most popular with my cats, followed by the Duck and Pheasant.


----------



## littlepinkbetta (Feb 23, 2017)

Sorry haven't logged on in a couple of days. Picking up the food tonight from either Tesco/Morrisons or pets at home, was wondering what the preferred food is for a kitten? Will she be able to have the 'cat' foods recommended above, or does it have to be a kitten labeled food? She will be nearly 3 months when we bring her home.


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Brands like Lily's Kitchen, Applaws, Nature's Menu, Country Hunter, it won't matter if you go for kitten or adult as they have a high protein content. Same with Butcher's Classic, I think.

Other supermarket brands like Whiskas or Felix tend to supplement the content with vegetable protein and grains and so the adult foods probably don't have enough meat protein in for growing kittens.

The protein content of Sheba Fineflakes looks a little low at 7-8%. I like to see something over 10%+ for kitten food, but this is anecdotal, I base it off of the kitten foods from high quality brands. So I wouldn't go for the Sheba for my kitten at least not with regularity. The FineFlakes does also have sugars added which isn't ideal.

A lot of the high quality brands Adult and Kitten food are exactly the same just in different packets. I've compared a few like for like. It's just they tend to focus on chicken or turkey for Kitten food as it's generally quite well tolerated. Nature's Menu is an excellent example - the kitten product is chicken only, but the adult ranges tend to mix things up a bit, there's one that's Chicken & Turkey for example, then there's other meats like beef etc too. If you go to Pets at Home and put the kitten box side by side with the adult packet you'll see how the ingredients are identical


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

I should add

When you bring her home - start with whatever it is she is eating, even if it's not a great quality food. When she is settling in, she will be nervous and this can upset tummies, in kittens and adult cats alike. For this reason it's best to keep her food consistent to start with to minimise the different things that may upset her tummy, or it could be a bit much all in one go.

Once you're sure her stools are perfect and no issues and she feels settled, you can *gradually* transition to something else.


----------



## KoolK (May 21, 2018)

Hi all, I was looking for a good at food from supermarkets for my 8 month old kitten too.
I heard butcher's classics is good and have a can so will try it out after her dihorrea has settled with the bland diet she is on hopefully .
I will gradually add a tiny bit in at each feeding and see if she likes it.
Hopefully she will.

Any other 'affordable supermarket foods?


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hilife Tempt Me Poultry flavours are, I think, sold by Morrison's and Sainsbury's.


----------



## littlepinkbetta (Feb 23, 2017)

SuboJvR said:


> Brands like Lily's Kitchen, Applaws, Nature's Menu, Country Hunter, it won't matter if you go for kitten or adult as they have a high protein content. Same with Butcher's Classic, I think.
> 
> Other supermarket brands like Whiskas or Felix tend to supplement the content with vegetable protein and grains and so the adult foods probably don't have enough meat protein in for growing kittens.
> 
> ...


Ahh yes I did see those in there. Slightly out of our budget for cat food, apart from the butchers classic. I would get this but have read on here that it isn't sufficient on its own for sole feeding, do you have a different opinion on this? I'm totally useless at reading the labels and knowing what the values are. Think I will have to have another look at ordering online to see if I can get higher quality food for cheaper


----------



## littlepinkbetta (Feb 23, 2017)

SuboJvR said:


> I should add
> 
> When you bring her home - start with whatever it is she is eating, even if it's not a great quality food. When she is settling in, she will be nervous and this can upset tummies, in kittens and adult cats alike. For this reason it's best to keep her food consistent to start with to minimise the different things that may upset her tummy, or it could be a bit much all in one go.
> 
> Once you're sure her stools are perfect and no issues and she feels settled, you can *gradually* transition to something else.


Yes have also bought a couple weeks work of what she is currently eating too as I read a lot about this. Same with the litter too, have bought the one she was trained on and will gradually switch to what we wish to use after a couple of months.


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

littlepinkbetta said:


> Ahh yes I did see those in there. Slightly out of our budget for cat food, apart from the butchers classic. I would get this but have read on here that it isn't sufficient on its own for sole feeding, do you have a different opinion on this? I'm totally useless at reading the labels and knowing what the values are. Think I will have to have another look at ordering online to see if I can get higher quality food for cheaper


I haven't tried Butcher's Classic, I can pretty much guarantee my lad wouldn't get through a whole tin over several meals without fancying something else so whilst it's cheap I would waste a lot!

Of the Zooplus brands I would definitely check out Animonda Carny or Animonda Vom Feinsten for Neutered Cats (£3.29 for 600g and it goes further than Felix etc coz no filler) or Bozita!


----------



## littlepinkbetta (Feb 23, 2017)

SuboJvR said:


> I haven't tried Butcher's Classic, I can pretty much guarantee my lad wouldn't get through a whole tin over several meals without fancying something else so whilst it's cheap I would waste a lot!
> 
> Of the Zooplus brands I would definitely check out Animonda Carny or Animonda Vom Feinsten for Neutered Cats (£3.29 for 600g and it goes further than Felix etc coz no filler) or Bozita!


Have ordered several of the Bozita cans, so will see how she gets on with them! Thanks for the help


----------



## Kabloomybuzz (Sep 6, 2015)

my cats like wilko tuna loin selection pouches (they also do chicken) and feline fayre tuna in jelly tins. These are relatively cheap options I give these to my cats a couple of times a week as they love tuna. Mostly I shop for their food on zooplus. They like animonda vom feinsten multi meat cocktail and turkey and rabbit and the grain free dry food.


----------



## KoolK (May 21, 2018)

Anyone have any suggestions for cat food for my 8 month old kitten?
I am looking for a good quality and affordable wet food that is available from a supermarket in the UK?

Any help would be appreciated 

Thank you in advance


----------



## KoolK (May 21, 2018)

Bump*


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

So I was in Asda @KoolK and thought of you.

Replying here so it's in the right thread about supermarket cat food!

Asda now have this in their own brand, Tiger Naturally Nutritious. It's not perfect, it does list sugar syrup as an ingredient down the list but it's otherwise quite nice to see actual meats listed, no veg (other than spinach) and no grains. Worth a try?

I haven't tried it as I think my boy may be sensitive to beef (not so sure now but that's another story entirely).


----------



## KoolK (May 21, 2018)

SuboJvR said:


> View attachment 355549
> View attachment 355550
> View attachment 355551
> 
> ...


It looks great!!!
Thank you ever so much!
I will 100% be trying this out and seeing if she likes it!
Thank you !


----------



## KoolK (May 21, 2018)

SuboJvR said:


> View attachment 355549
> View attachment 355550
> View attachment 355551
> 
> ...


What do you think about this food @chillminx 
Thank you @SuboJvR 
Love the fact that you took pictures! You are ever so kind! Thank you !!!


----------



## OliviaTheMoose (Mar 1, 2015)

SuboJvR said:


> View attachment 355549
> View attachment 355550
> View attachment 355551
> 
> ...


Doesnt look too bad. I might get a pack for a bit of variety. Mine (and their tummies) dont like foods too rich in beef (animonda carny) but are fine with bozita which has a little bit of beef


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

KoolK said:


> It looks great!!!
> Thank you ever so much!
> I will 100% be trying this out and seeing if she likes it!
> Thank you !


Please let us know if she likes it! I'm tempted to give it a go myself


----------



## KoolK (May 21, 2018)

S


SuboJvR said:


> Please let us know if she likes it! I'm tempted to give it a go myself


Will do!
Will purchase sometime this week hopefully


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

KoolK said:


> S
> 
> Will do!
> Will purchase sometime this week hopefully


I agree with Subojvr, apart from the added sugar syrup and xylose, and the fact it is quite low in fibre, it is OK.

However it does not state the percentage of added sugars which could be quite high. Sugars are simple carbohydrates which are the worst kind of carbs, as they are digested very quickly causing peaks and troughs in blood sugar levels which may result in erratic behaviour. The sugars are added as a cheap way of providing more energy for the cat (as they are less expensive than adding more good quality fat to provide energy).

Cats don't actually need carbs in their diet but ideally it would be better to feed a food that contains complex carbs if possible, rather than simple carbs, as complex carbs take longer to digest and are healthier for the body.

Examples of complex carbs are: whole wheat, brown rice, barley, rye, oats, millet, quinoa, sweet potato, squash, pumpkin, beans, lentils, split peas etc. These carbs also provide necessary fibre, which sugars do not.


----------



## KoolK (May 21, 2018)

chillminx said:


> I agree with Subojvr, apart from the added sugar syrup and xylose, and the fact it is quite low in fibre, it is OK.
> 
> However it does not state the percentage of added sugars which could be quite high. Sugars are simple carbohydrates which are the worst kind of carbs, as they are digested very quickly causing peaks and troughs in blood sugar levels which may result in erratic behaviour. The sugars are added as a cheap way of providing more energy for the cat (as they are less expensive than adding more good quality fat to provide energy).
> 
> ...


Do you know any supermarket foods that contain the above? Thanks
Please reply to my dihorrea thread if you can too


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

chillminx said:


> I agree with Subojvr, apart from the added sugar syrup and xylose, and the fact it is quite low in fibre, it is OK.
> 
> However it does not state the percentage of added sugars which could be quite high. Sugars are simple carbohydrates which are the worst kind of carbs, as they are digested very quickly causing peaks and troughs in blood sugar levels which may result in erratic behaviour. The sugars are added as a cheap way of providing more energy for the cat (as they are less expensive than adding more good quality fat to provide energy).
> 
> ...


I think if my maths is right all the analytical constituents in the photo add up to 97%, plus the omega etc. Helpfully my photo is cut off at the bottom! And it's good to see sugar syrup far down the list after chicory so worst case is it's 0.08%/0.08g sugar syrup. The xylose will be the bigger issue, but, for standard supermarket fare it seems to be better than most of what's on the shelves.


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

KoolK said:


> Do you know any supermarket foods that contain the above? Thanks
> Please reply to my dihorrea thread if you can too


Supermarkets are so limited in cat food choices. Are there no pet stores you could visit? Pets at Home, or Pets Corner are the main chains but if you search there's a wealth of brilliant independent pet stores around. One near me is very good and cheaper than the chains.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks for doing the maths Subojvr  I agree the sugar content does seem quite low, luckily


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@KoolK - Hilife's The Chicken One is sold by supermarkets. Grain free and no added sugars. Contains cassava extract (a vegetable) as fibre.

https://www.tesco.com/groceries/en-GB/products/298345026


----------



## sandy-cat (Feb 24, 2018)

I was in Waitrose today and have to say they seem really behind the curve on this. None of their own brand foods seem to be particularly good. Surprised honestly.


----------



## KoolK (May 21, 2018)

chillminx said:


> @KoolK - Hilife's The Chicken One is sold by supermarkets. Grain free and no added sugars. Contains cassava extract (a vegetable) as fibre.
> 
> https://www.tesco.com/groceries/en-GB/products/298345026


Thanks 
If possible could you please give me some advice on my latest post on the dihorea thread I created...

Thank you!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

@KoolK if you have B&M store near you, they recently started stocking the Hi Life mentioned by chillminx


----------

